# Savigny's agama care help



## BMLDN (Oct 18, 2012)

So i am thinking of getting a pair of Savigny's agama (Trapelus savignii). I can't seem to find much information around on the internet about caring for them. I currently keep beardies and was wondering do they require the same kind of care, if not what tips for care can anyone give me?


----------



## robpilley (May 5, 2006)

Hiya

Give them good uv at close range a spotlight, sand and rocks as substrate. Most importantly treat for internal parasites plus externals too as they are wild caught and usually have worms and mites under the scales. Good luck, rob


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

Like rob said, your most likely to encounter WC animals, who most likely have all sorts of health issues. This species is also considered vulnerable, so CB would really go a long way with this species. There is someone in Germany who sells/sold CB animals, he or she is your best bet on some decent info. I don't know if he/she is still actively breeding though.

Good luck


----------



## BMLDN (Oct 18, 2012)

robpilley said:


> Hiya
> 
> 
> 
> Give them good uv at close range a spotlight, sand and rocks as substrate. Most importantly treat for internal parasites plus externals too as they are wild caught and usually have worms and mites under the scales. Good luck, rob



Got any recommendations on treatments?


----------



## BMLDN (Oct 18, 2012)

Creed said:


> Like rob said, your most likely to encounter WC animals, who most likely have all sorts of health issues. This species is also considered vulnerable, so CB would really go a long way with this species. There is someone in Germany who sells/sold CB animals, he or she is your best bet on some decent info. I don't know if he/she is still actively breeding though.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks alot for the help, have made contact via e-mail. Hope they can help out!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yes its a great species and one that deserves a dedicated go at C.B

as always look at the wild habitat and weather patterns. re-create that and you wont go far wrong.

They are likely to be stressed and a bit battered and bruised as they will be quite fresh at this time of year. 

I had published a feature on Agama agama in PRK a month or so ago and I would suggest that the theory is largely the same for this species also if you can get a back issue. I went into quite some detail on it.

I would also use Verm-X which is a herbal gut flora increasing product and natural wormer. It is very gentle but effective and will help to also increase the useful gutflora. 

I would get them hot! and provide an upper index at the centre of basking to an index of 5-7 at the shortest point and as part of the light and shade method. Then leave them alone to settle.

I would also provide a deep digging area as WC females are usually gravid when caught.

please share any info as you work with them, we all learn form each other

john


----------



## BMLDN (Oct 18, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> yes its a great species and one that deserves a dedicated go at C.B
> 
> as always look at the wild habitat and weather patterns. re-create that and you wont go far wrong.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions. Will see if i can get a back issue and have a read!

I have no idea how the index works so will have a look around and do some reading on it.

As far a taming goes, are these a species that will become tame?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

they may tolerate you but I think that's about the best you can hope for.

they are not "pets" but what reptile actually should be thought of as a "Pet"???

john





BMLDN said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Will see if i can get a back issue and have a read!
> 
> I have no idea how the index works so will have a look around and do some reading on it.
> 
> As far a taming goes, are these a species that will become tame?


----------



## BMLDN (Oct 18, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> they may tolerate you but I think that's about the best you can hope for.
> 
> they are not "pets" but what reptile actually should be thought of as a "Pet"???
> 
> john



Thats a very fair point, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually for a predominantly wild caught lizard Trapelus species like Savigny's agamas are generally amazingly calm. My friend keeps a group and even when he first acquired them they would let themselves be approached from above by your hand and scooped up without issue, even sitting in your palm quietly. No issues with flight behaviour at all unlike most other freshly WC agamas.


----------



## BMLDN (Oct 18, 2012)

So i got then, and they are perfectly ok being handled. Will just to see how they settle in! Thanks all for your advice


----------



## robpilley (May 5, 2006)

Your female is gravid so be careful with the handling, she is a wc gravid female so give her space and a deep damp corner of sand substrate for her to dig abs lay in. One of my females laid six this week


----------



## BMLDN (Oct 18, 2012)

robpilley said:


> Your female is gravid so be careful with the handling, she is a wc gravid female so give her space and a deep damp corner of sand substrate for her to dig abs lay in. One of my females laid six this week



How deep are we looking at? will she start digging like a beardie to indicate shes ready? Also do they have the same incubation times as beardies?

Also just to check i assume the female is the smaller of the two with the markings on its back?


----------



## robpilley (May 5, 2006)

Yes the female is the smaller rotund one with red gravid patternation down her back. She will need six inches of damp soil piledin one corner for her to dig into and lay in. I would personally separate the two until she has laid and don't handle her at all- she is a wc gravid female and likely to go egg bound and die if she is pulled around or stressed anymore then she is already by handling it constant presence of a male. Good luck


----------

